# Bully



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

............


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

bully is not a type of apbt it is a totally seperated breed. you can find the standard on their abkc website!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

They just rebuilt the ABKC recently and the section where the standards are at is down.


----------

